

GridFS (MongoDB) and Python - bsg75
http://blog.pythonisito.com/2012/05/gridfs-mongodb-filesystem.html

======
mmobile
So, do I need GridFS if I just want to attach few pictures to a user
collection or can I just embed then in a user document assumed they stay under
4mb?

~~~
rick446
If they are always under 16MB, you'll be fine, though if you could stream them
out of GridFS using a chunked encoding or something like that, you might save
a bit of RAM.

